# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Types of wood to use for dart frog vivarium

## megsfrogs

I am in the process of making a 10 gallon tank for a pair of juvenile dart frogs species yet to be decided. I have been working on this tank for about a week now. I have owned pacmans and Whites Tree Frog but these will be my first darts. I will be moving up to a larger tank after about one year, but would like some advice before I get my frogs. I found a branch of what I believe is fur. Can anyone idea this branch? I would like to know if I should keep this in my set up or scrap it all together and find a nice piece of grape wood or something else. I did bake the wood for 2 hours in my oven before putting it in my tank. If anyone can help me please let me know you opinions. If you have any other ideas about the rest of my set up please help. Still need springtail culture, pods/huts to hide in, and glass lid (only have screen lid right now). Attached is a few pictures of my setup so far.

----------


## Josh

It's a branch from a fir tree? Did you bake or bleach it? IMO, I would go with a nice piece of malaysian driftwood, cork, ghostwood, manzanita, or ghostwood. Grapewood can't handle humidity and will mold.

----------


## Paul

Grapevine is out. It will mold in short order and produce an nasty grey mold that is very very nasty customer to have your frogs around let alone people.

Any "Hard" wood will hold up in a viv. The most commonly used are Ghostwood, Malaysian Driftwood, and Mopani. You can field coled dead fall. The best way to treat wood is to bake it in the over at 275 for a couple hours. I never soak wood as the residual bleach or other chemicals left in the wood.

----------


## megsfrogs

Thank you both so much Paul and Josh, you were both helpful. I will toss the branch and get a nice piece of Ghostwood or Malaysian Driftwood.

----------

